# One twin measuring small at 32 weeks :(



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone.

I went for another growth scan yesterday and have been told that twin A is measuring smaller than she should be. Her estimated weight is 3lb 1oz and her abdominal circumference hasn't grown as much as it should have in the past 5 weeks since the last growth scan.

Twin B is bang on track with his growth with an estimated weight of 3lb 14oz and his abdominal circumference is right in the 50th centile.

The consultant has given me a dose of steroids yesterday and I've got to go back for another today. They are gunna scan me again in 2 weeks time to check in their weights. If there's still more than a 20% discrepancy in the weights or if she hasn't improved on her abdominal circumference I've been told they'll have to induce me early at 34 weeks. 

I'm so scared!

Has anyone else experienced this with the weights? Or has anyone had twins at 34 weeks and could tell me what to expect?

How much did your babies weigh at 32 weeks? I don't really know what the average is.

They are hoping my little girl is going to have a growth spurt in the next 2 weeks and catch up to her brother! Come on little girly - do this for mammy and daddy :)

X


----------



## CaliGirl35

BBH- Sorry I'm saying some prayers for you guys that all will be fine. I have been told that boys are often bigger than girls. But the one thing my tech told me was to think of it as two roommates sharing the same space. And maybe your girl is just gonna be little?
I had a quick scan at 31w3d and A baby was at 3lb13oz and B baby was at 3lb5oz, she has been measuring behind about a week...
Sorry I can't be of more help... but she does not seem that far off where I was? At 29w3d "a" baby weighed 3lb5oz and "b"baby measured at 2lb12oz... Did they give the results to your dr, or just the consultant?

are they checking your cervix as well?

Lizzie posted the link to this chart.. its not an exact but can give you a round about idea...

https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It's just my consultant looking after me. She the main obstetric consultant in the hospital - shes lovely and seems to really know her stuff. I can't help but think that she's just being cautious as i know I would have been admitted to be monitored if they were really concerned. You are right - the weights of mine and yours arnt too far off. I guess it just scared me going from being really straight forward to this happening. At least they are covering me with steroids just incase. I'm just hoping and praying they don't decide to come by themselves before the next scan!

They haven't been checking my cervix. They said they don't routinely do that unless I'm having painful regular contractions or think my waters have broken. If anything like that happens, I'll be straight into the hospital!!!

X


----------



## CaliGirl35

I get totally scared too, so I completely understand.. Sure Lizzie will chime in soon, and thankfully she knows way more than I do :) 

I would definitely feel better having been given steroids also. But I know KC had her twins at 34 weeks.... go look at her birth story as well... 
:hugs:


----------



## tweety pie

When i gave birth to my girls Emily weighed 5lb 15oz and Charlotte 3lb 12oz i was amazed at the difference in weight, at my 32 week scan they said Charlotte was 6oz less than Emily. They arrived at 35+3. Charlotte is now catching her sister up.


----------



## mommy2010

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I went for another growth scan yesterday and have been told that twin A is measuring smaller than she should be. Her estimated weight is 3lb 1oz and her abdominal circumference hasn't grown as much as it should have in the past 5 weeks since the last growth scan.
> 
> Twin B is bang on track with his growth with an estimated weight of 3lb 14oz and his abdominal circumference is right in the 50th centile.
> 
> The consultant has given me a dose of steroids yesterday and I've got to go back for another today. They are gunna scan me again in 2 weeks time to check in their weights. If there's still more than a 20% discrepancy in the weights or if she hasn't improved on her abdominal circumference I've been told they'll have to induce me early at 34 weeks.
> 
> I'm so scared!
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this with the weights? Or has anyone had twins at 34 weeks and could tell me what to expect?
> 
> How much did your babies weigh at 32 weeks? I don't really know what the average is.
> 
> They are hoping my little girl is going to have a growth spurt in the next 2 weeks and catch up to her brother! Come on little girly - do this for mammy and daddy :)
> 
> X


wen i went for my 24 week that said that twin 1 she was mesuring behind so i to am worried about this ive got another scan on 16th and am hoping shes had a growth spurt they didnt seem to worried at my last scan but im guessing if it continues it will be become a worry. i hope ur lil girl catches up with her brother . :)


----------



## Bon18

I wouldn't worry too much hon, I know it's scary and hard not to though.. I've had huge problems with weight differences between babies and I've come to learn that Doctors prefer to be cautious especially in a twin pregnancy... My little twin is only slightly bigger than yours and that's because he had a growth spurt in the last week before that he was only measuring around 2lb 12 oz.

Also making it to 34 weeks is an achievement of itself for twins, all their major development is done they just need help with a few little things.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mc

I know mine measured quite differently at 26 weeks and then the little un caught up. Just want to say thinking of you :hugs: Keep us updated :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, lots of twins have some size discrepancy and it isn't this which is cause for alarm by itself. At 31wks my boys were 1Ib 10ozs different (around 4 and 6Ibs) in size but because they had followed their own specific growth curve, this difference wasn't even raised as an issue. It is when a twin doesn't gain weight consistent with his or her own curve that doctors get edgy and monitor more closely. 

Has baby suddenly plateued or dropped off her growth curve? I.e. she was 50th Centile and is now 20th? If she has remained on the 10thcentile throughout for example, this would be less of a concern, but just means she is genetically petite. It could just be that your doc is being cautious because you're carrying two babies, and despite the growth curves being consistent, they're keepin an extra eye on the situation.

In the end my babies were over a 1Ib different at birth - this isn't unusual and so long as the babies grow consistently over time then all should be ok. Take a look at my trusty twin weight chart - your bou is bang on track for 32wks, and you girl is only slightly smaller than expected. She is likely just small for gestation because that's how nature intended xxx

https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm


----------



## scottishchick

hey, My twin boys were born at 32 weeks due to one of them being smaller than his brother, his growth was beginning to really slow down at 32 weeks, got steroids that week and scanned again at the end of the week when they decided to deliver the boys. Twin 1 was 4lb 6oz and twin 2 (smaller twin) was 3lb 1oz, so quite a difference. They were great when they were born, needed no help with breathing etc. Got my bigger twin home after 3 weeks and the smaller one after 5 weeks. I must admit i was so scared when they told me i may have to deliver them so i know how you must be feeling. But they are at a great stage, so if you were to deliver them in the next few weeks im sure they will be fine. obviously every extra day inside is better but if they have to come along im sure they will both be fine, mine are identical so they were sharing a placenta which is probably why they decided there and then they were going to be delivered as it was so much more risky but they were good:) now 12 weeks old weighing 11lb and 9lb 1 :D
feel free to send me a message if you want to ask anything, ive been there and know how anxious i was at the time, good luck to you and your babies:kiss:


----------

